# pics pics pics



## gecko-mad (May 12, 2009)

show me the set up pics! anything from a setup for a skink to a python as well as frog setups!


----------



## gecko-mad (May 12, 2009)

come on let the pics flow in!


----------



## m_beardie (May 12, 2009)

here's a picture of my bearded dragon- spike's enclosure. enjoyy


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 12, 2009)

Dont want much do you????Here's a few different ones snakes, lizards,spiders and insects


----------



## gecko-mad (May 12, 2009)

nice to see someone actually has a pic to share!


----------



## gecko-mad (May 12, 2009)

your a busy boy!


----------



## m_beardie (May 12, 2009)

haha lol my beardie love to try and eat that dragonfly he always makes a fool of himself!


----------



## gecko-mad (May 12, 2009)

my friend uses a peacock feather for that entertainment!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 12, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> nice to see someone actually has a pic to share!


 
Patience young Jedi.


----------



## gecko-mad (May 12, 2009)

ha ha very funny!


----------



## gecko-mad (May 12, 2009)

hopefully tomorrow there will be more pics. seeya everybody!


----------



## gecko-mad (May 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## gecko-mad (May 13, 2009)

bum.p


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 4, 2009)

any more


----------



## Dotora (Jun 4, 2009)

Here's my set up and some of my families set ups.

Here's Rex's tank hes my Eastern Bearded. 











Here's my little brothers set up, hes also got a eastern bearded but its only about 2 - 3 month old






Finally here's my other brothers tank. Where he keeps his Jungle Python.






Enjoy


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone else?


----------

